# Liga Privada Dirty Rat



## BaconStrips

Today I smoked the Liga Privada Dirty rat, This is one of the many Unico (Unique) series of the Liga Privada line. This review was done by me and is what i think of the cigar. Sometimes i break the cigars out into 1/4s to review, however this cigar is rather small so it was easier and makes more sense to divide it into thirds. Hope you enjoy!

Cigar:Liga Privada Dirty Rat
Size: 5 x 44 Corona
Wrapper: Connecticut Sun-grown Habano
Cost: $12.75
Drinking: Water

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)
Rest: 1 month









Appearance:
This cigar features a dark chocolaty wrapper, slightly toothy wrapper, very minimal veins and a very nice fan tailed cap. There are NO visual imperfections with this cigar, very nicely rolled and a nice firm even pack.

Pre-Light Draw:
I chopped the top off this cigar with my trusty Xikar Cutter. They say you can twist and pull the fan tail off instead of cutting, but i was a little worried i would damage the shoulder of the cap. The draw is very nice, almost perfect, i would expect nothing less than near perfect construction with any Liga, and this one is starting off on the right foot. through the unlit draw I get a nice cedary tobacco, not much else on the pre-light draw.









First Light:
The first light reveals earth and coffee, there is a spice lingering around too on the finish. retrohale glazes the nostrils with a light spice and white pepper, its not gritty nor does it burn, its smooth and enjoyable.









First 1/3: 
Through the first third of this cigar i was picking up more earth and light coffee accompanied by a light coco sweetness that took over the majority of the spice. The spice wasn't entirely gone but it was very subtle, hiding in the background of all these other flavors. Smoke output is great, very rich and thick. Burn couldn't be better and the ash is a beautiful white grey and has held on until the end of the first third. Smoke output off the cigar wasn't as intense as the No9 or T-52 but is still putting off smoke in true Liga fashion. Full in body, So far pretty good.









Second 1/3:
This cigar is taking on new intense flavors from the thick rich smoke this cigar is bellowing off. The smoke has become creamy and seems like all the flavors have blended to create this nice espresso base flavor with a touch of nutmeg and cedar in the background. It leaves a bit of zing in your mouth after the draw then quickly washes away leaving the cedar sweetness. The smoke is velvety smooth and the retrohale is easy and really brings out the majority of the tasty flavors in the this cigar, its so good i could retrohale this entire cigar. The earthy core has almost been entirely replaced by this dominate espresso and I'm loving it. The cigar did put itself out after about 3-4 min of sitting on the edge of my ashtray, a quick relight brought it back to life. Med-Full body









Final 1/3:
The sweetness has shifted into more of a cedar wood sweetness. There is notes of coffee lingering again but the espresso creaminess is fading, the earth has also returned with a cinnamon finish. The closer i get to the nub of this cigar the more dominate the cinnamon is. The smoke is becoming hot and washing out the flavors now so i end the review at about 1.5" left. But even at this point it still tasted great and was cool to the touch. Needless to say i smoked it until it burned my fingers...yea, its that good. Med-Full body.

Burn and Ash:
The burn was very straight, as it should be for such a small ring gauge. The cigar did put itself out after just a few minutes of sitting between draws while i wrote some notes and trolled Puff. Ash held on for the first 1/3rd then began to fall off after about 1.5"s after that, nice whitish grey solid ash throughout.

Final Thoughts:
If you asked me this cigar was a bit of a mixture between T-52 and the No9, i believe this wrapper is the same as the No9 but I'm not 100% sure. Very full in flavor with body to be around Med-Full, at times it would be strong and others it was nice and creamy smooth. The cigar wasn't too complex, not as much as the T-52 was but never the less it never disappointed me and always kept me wanting more. I would like to see this cigar's price point down a little bit, mainly due to its size. I would defiantly buy this cigar again and i would defiantly recommend it to a friend.

Hope you Enjoyed this review...keep your eyes peeled for another Liga Privada Unico review by Me. And if you haven't read my other reviews please do so and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## FWTX

Very good review Kevin - thanks.
I have couple of these just sitting - might have to break down and torch one soon.


----------



## StogieNinja

This bus my favorite of the LP line (except perhaps the Ratzilla). The wrapper is the same as the T-52. 

Great review of an excellent stick!


----------



## BDog

They are wonderful indeed! I think it is largely in part to the wrapper to filler / binder ratio as that wrapper really imparts great flavors to the Dirty Rats! Im glad I have a few boxes of these on hand as they seem to be getting harder and harder to procure. 
Great review and appears to parallel my experiences with this stick.


----------



## IBEW

Thank you for the great review! 
I've never smoked one of these, but picked up a box last month.
It's been sitting in the cooler, planned on opening it next summer, may need to open it next week!


----------



## Mr.Cam

Great review Kev, you make me feel better about purchasing a 5er. Well Done!


----------



## Cypress

Sweet review. I enjoyed reading.


----------



## pavegunner69

Smart review! You dirty rat!


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Great review. Having one sitting in my humi and I am letting it rest until a dignified occasion arises.


----------



## jsonracer

Nice review! Would love to get a hold of one of these


----------



## Blueracer

Very nice review! Hope to run across more of these!


----------



## MoreBeer

I was never that impressed with these and I did go through 2 boxes. Possibly bad luck? Who knows? The traditional Liga #9 Toro and Doble Corona continues to be my all-time faves.


----------



## bigjohn89

Very nice review here!!!


----------



## tntclip

nice review....its funny how I forget what stock I have stored away until after reading these reviews,now where did I put that Dirty Rat Box ?


----------



## Maverick7232

MoreBeer said:


> I was never that impressed with these and I did go through 2 boxes. Possibly bad luck? Who knows? The traditional Liga #9 Toro and Doble Corona continues to be my all-time faves.


I agree but I never came near going through even 1 box of these. Mostly just a huge pepper bomb for me. Mabey I should give one another try....I am stoked about the new velvet rat and can't wait to try one of those.


----------



## TacticalComm

I want one badly...just cant find the anywhere


----------



## jhedrick83

TacticalComm said:


> I want one badly...just cant find the anywhere


Here ya go Dave!

Liga Privada Unico Serie Cigars


----------



## jhedrick83

jhedrick83 said:


> Here ya go Dave!
> 
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Cigars


Nevermind, now they are gone...


----------



## TacticalComm

Oh man, I was all excited for a minute! I haven't ever had one before but I LOVE the No.9


----------



## VAcigars

TacticalComm said:


> Oh man, I was all excited for a minute!


Me too, missed out as well


----------



## Maverick7232

VAcigars said:


> Me too, missed out as well


That must have been one of the fastest sell outs...I didn't even have a chance.


----------



## Callum Harris

I was lucky enough to get one of these in a bomb. I smoked it for chrissie, and what an amazing smoke. Some of the deepest DIRTIEST flavors iv'e had from a cigar, tho very similar to the papa fritas, but the higher quality is there


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Very nice review. Great format. Thanks!


----------



## teckneekz

Thanks for the review! This leaves me with something to look for when I get that dirty rat in my hands!


----------



## DaWhyte86

The Rat is a great smoke have a couple sitting for special occasions.


----------

